

Cinemizer - New Multimedia Video Glasses - bnisevic
http://cinemizer.zeiss.com/cinemizer-oled/en_de/cinemizer-oled.html
Cinemizer is a registered Trademark of Carl Zeiss
======
dsr_
No specs on these specs?

